# olla -vinani/-vinäni



## 盲人瞎馬

"...koska olin kuulevinani hänen puhuvan minulle tai vastannut ihmisille"
I'm having trouble understanding the kuulevinani part. What's the difference between Kuulen and olen kuulevinani?

Thanks.​​


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There's a mistake in your sentence. I think you mean: "... koska olin kuulevinani hänen puhuvan minulle tai *vastaavan* ihmisille"  The end of it is a little odd but completely grammatical. "Olin kuulevinani" means "I think I heard". In other words, I'm not sure I heard but I think I did.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

So the whole -vinaan/-vinään thing implies uncertainty and can be used in any verb?
Instead of saying ehkä olen you can simply say olen olevinani?​​


----------



## sakvaka

It's not that straightforward. _Olla tekevinään_ can also, in some contexts, signify 'pretend to do'.

_Olin nukkuvinani, kun kiinalainen turistijoukko saapui makuuhuoneeseeni._

In negative/imperative/sensory/thinking sentences, 'olla kuin' or the verb 'esittää' is preferred: _Ole kuin et tietäisi asiasta mitään!_, _Yritä esittää tietämätöntä!_)

And even 'think (falsely) to be':

_Hän on olevinaan suurikin mies._

(NB This use is rather rare.)

The construction 'I think I did' is particulary valid for sensory/thinking verbs.

_-Minä ja Laura olemme yhdessä. -Joo-o, olinkin näkevinäni, että teidän välillänne oli jotain._
(here the interpretation can also be the opposite: I recognized immediately that there was something between you but didn't dare to interfere)
_Olin tuntevinani kylmän tuulahduksen, mutten halunnut uskoa, että huoneessa oli ruumis ennen kuin näin sen._

(rare but not totally impossible: _Olin hetken ymmärtävinäni erityisen suhteellisuusteorian, mutta sitten aivoissani taas sumeni._)

For Swedish speakers, in Swedish, they use the construction _tyckas_ (think, or _låtsas_, pretend) to imply the same meaning.
_Jag tycktes höra henne viska._ Olin kuulevinani hänen kuiskaavan.
_Jag låtsades ligga stilla i gräset._ Olin makaavinani hiljaa ruohikossa.

(Correct me if I'm wrong, but let's not make this completely off-topic.)


----------

